# Blue Green Algae



## tubamanandy (7 Jan 2016)

I've had an issue with BGA for many months in my hi-energy system with BGA covering the front glass, plants & gravel after a period of time. 

Having read alot about the causes & solutions recently, could it simply be too much light ?? 

My tank is net 20 gallons (*72cm x 35cm x 50cm)*, weekly 50% water changes, gassed CO2 on timer, EI daily dosing, very good turnover with a large Eheim Ext Filter, good circulation (additional pump), good (but old) substrate & Aqualantis Easy LED 28W *Model: AQ-EL-FW-590 (10991)* sat on top of tank, photoperiod 6hrs

BGA builds up slowly on front glass & then gravel/plants - I was thinking of raising the light height to see if this will help.


----------



## PARAGUAY (8 Jan 2016)

It can start on the gravel try and clean the gravel often and increase water changes   smaller daily for now as well as the 50percent weekly,Hoover up any dropped dead leaves and debris.Its sometimes said is a indication of unclean or filter needs a clean Reduce lighting or raise lighting is worth doing


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Jan 2016)

+1 on what PARAGUAY suggested, also maybe look if you get some sunlight on the front glass and check your flow.


----------



## Dantrasy (8 Jan 2016)

for a quick bga fix use chemi-clean. It will work. If it comes back it should be months later.


----------



## parotet (8 Jan 2016)

Hi all

I found two ways of getting rid of this stuff (please note that you are eliminating the algae but not the cause): by throwing a pinch of KNO3 over it or by releasing through a syringe spot doses of H2O2. These are always spot treatment that can help quite a lot to then do what has been suggested more successfully. Personally I prefer the second one, as I don't like to add such amounts of KNO3 in my tanks.

The cause? Well, I cannot tell which was the only cause when I had it. I guess it was a combination of poor water flow in these areas, dirt filter, poor substrate maintenance... In my case the light was not an issue. It was not under high light areas and I have never used massive amounts of it in my tanks.

Jordi


----------



## rebel (8 Jan 2016)

Did you say months? In that case, chemiclean it out.


----------



## Julian (8 Jan 2016)

You can throw every type of chemical you want into your tank to remove the algae, but it will come back if you do not address the cause of the issue - 90% of the time it's too much light.

Suggest you try a 3 day blackout before anything, this will remove the majority of it, then you can clear the rest up via the methods mentioned above.


----------



## tubamanandy (8 Jan 2016)

"90% of the time it's too much light"

That's my hope/suspicion


----------



## rebel (9 Jan 2016)

With BGA and chemiclean, it won't come back for a long time. You don't need to find the reasons if you don't want to. Often a definite reason can be difficult to find anyways. It sure is fun to try, if you out are type to care. If you do try, please let us know how you go.


----------

